# Using a NVME SSD in MacPro 2013



## synthpunk (Dec 13, 2017)

Bringing this conversation over from another thread...

Seems to be a cheap $10 adapter you can get now to allow this.
https://forums.macrumors.com/threads/nvme-is-working-mac-pro-2013-6-1.2085886/


Questions I have:

Are there other sources for the adapter (sold out on Amazon u.s.)

Does NVMe SSD's run hotter in the Mac Pro?


----------



## Sovereign (Dec 13, 2017)

I suggest ordering the Sintech adapter from China, this one: http://eshop.sintech.cn/ngff-m2-pcie-ssd-card-as-2013-2014-2015-macbook-ssd-p-1139.html

As for heat, haven't seen any problems yet but you could attach an additional heatsink to the NVME drive.


----------



## colony nofi (Dec 14, 2017)

I will be all over this once you can get an nvme 4TB drive. I'm carrying around 4TB in an old Pegasus J4 along side my mac pro. Just wish i could have 4TB internal (sample)memory, and a simple little 2TB t5 or similar for projects. For me, 3 and a bit TB is fine for samples at the moment... 
Speaking of which - even 4TB (bus powered) external drives are tricky for macs. Looking at the various options - they're few and far between for high performance models. Glyph WERE going to have a 4TB atom raid, but after talking with them / hearing it was coming soon for months, it quietly got removed from their website. They recommend using their (much larger, slower) 4TB system.... gr. No 4TB t5's - or sandisk externals either. 

I would love this for writing on a mbp every now and then. Ah well. Off topic. Sorry. 
But this info on the nvme on nmp is great news. Interesting thread as well (going into hacking other bits into a nmp. Not something I'll be doing in a hurry, but hey!)

B.


----------

